# Verflixte Grössen



## erdnusspaula (4. Dezember 2009)

Servus miteinander,
habe folgendes Problem.
Fahre ein Rocky Vertex Team 19,5 bin selbst 184 cm gross und kam sehr gut zurecht.

nun möchte ich mir ein 2010 Vertex Team carbon zulegen und jetzt beginnen die Probleme
Gr. L könnte etwas zu klein sein und Gr. XL zu gross.

die Grössen im einzelnen

Alu 19,5 oberrohr m-m 59,5 sattelrohr m-m 48
Ca. L        "         "  "  58         "         "    46
Ca. XL      "         "  "  61         "         "    49
Ihr seht ein sehr grosses Dilema.
Über hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruss EP


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2009)

Letztendlich hilft wahrscheinlich wieder nur Probefahren.

Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau, den du jetzt drauf hast?
Wenn der von der Länge her nicht schon am Limit ist, würde sich mit der Vorbaulänge beim L ja noch was ausgleichen lassen, sodass du am Ende wieder bei der gewohnten Oberkörperposition landest. 

Du musst eben auch darauf achten, was du damit machen willst. Wenn es sehr wendig sein soll, würde ich auf jeden Fall das Kleinere nehmen. Für mehr Laufruhe wäre dagegen wohl das XL besser. 

Wie ist es denn mit der Überstandshöhe? Du solltest auch mal schauen, ob sich die Tretlagerhöhe geändert hat. Wenn es beim jetzigen Bike knapp sein sollte, könnte 1 cm mehr über sehr viele Schmerzen entscheiden 

Im Zweifelsfall imho vielleicht eher die kleinere Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

